# Samsung NC10 - what (not) works

## blubbi

Hi all,

I recently purchased a Samsung NC10 Netbook.

To make it short: I am absolutely satisfied with this device an can recommend it without any exceptions.

Lets come to the Linux part:

Fn Keys:

Sleep: WORKS

Touchpad on/off WORKS

Volume See notes

Mute See notes

Battery: FAIL

Display on/off FAIL

Help FAIL

Run FAIL

WLAN on/of FAIL

Brightness up/down FAIL

Notes:

Volume and Mute

WORKS with vanilla 2.6.29-rc4 (or maybe it was the last kdelib update)

Produce events, so you can use them with xmodmap. In KDE4.2 You have to restart Kmix manually to make use of these buttons, even when you executed xmodmap BEFOR KDE was startet (settings in /etc/X11/Xmodmap)

```
keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume
```

The other keys do not produce any events, but fortunately the HAL/Kernel Devs are already aware of this problem:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/295251

There is another issue with the Display Power Management:

At least in KDE-4.2 it is for me not possible to tur of the monitor after x minutes of ideltime.

Brightness controll discussed in the kernel bugzilla:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12021

You can use x11-apps/xbacklight to set the backlite. Note: Set the display management to manual in the BIOS, if you start the Laptop with a dimmed Display, xbacklight takes this brightness as 100% and you can only darken the backlite!

You could add the following to ~/.xbindkeysrc

```
# Use Brightnesskeys to toggle xbacklight use CTRL instead of Fn

"xbacklight -inc 5"

  control+Up

"xbacklight -dec 5"

  control+Down
```

WebCam (Namuga 1,3MP):

WORKS

Notes:

- use UVC driver

- luvcview -f yuv

Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS:

WORKS

Notes:

Direct Rendering was only possible with xorg-server >=1.4.2

All other hardware and functions:

WORK

Any suggestions, hints and tips are wellcome!

Does anyone have a working xorg.conf for a synaptics Touchpad?

I didn't manage to activate scrolling....

Scrollig works now. I actually can't exactly say what changed, but I am using vanilla 2.6.29-rc2 right now

With latest KDE build (4.2.1) and vanilla-sources-2.6.29-rc7 display brightness can be controlled via powerdevil. Even SLEEP and HIBERNATE are working like a charm now

Minimal Kernel .config for vanilla-2.6.29-rc2

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.29-rc3

# Thu Feb 12 15:53:56 2009

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_X86_DS=y

CONFIG_X86_PTRACE_BTS=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_NEED_NODE_MEMMAP_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

#

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

#

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda3"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K=m

# CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLCORE is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=600

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC7240_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO is not set

#

# Encoders/decoders and other helper chips

#

#

# Audio decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS5345 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX is not set

#

# Video decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TCM825X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP514X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150 is not set

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840 is not set

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X is not set

#

# Video encoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

#

# Video improvement chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE is not set

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=10

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may also be needed;

#

#

# see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP=y

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_REGISTER_V4 is not set

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC is not set

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

CONFIG_LATENCYTOP=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BRANCH_TRACER=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_HW_BRANCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_PRINTK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC16=y

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

Xorg config for xorg-server 1.5.3

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Synaptics0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "AIGLX" "true"

   Option          "AutoAddDevices" "no"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/include/X11/fonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "record"

#   Load  "dri"

#   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "GLcore"

#   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

#   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

#   Option     "Device"   "/dev/input/event4"

   Option    "Xkb_Rules"  "xorg"

   Option    "Xkb_Model"  "pc105"

   Option    "Xkb_Layout" "de"

   Option     "Xkb_Variant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier          "Synaptics0"

    Driver              "synaptics"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option              "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option              "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option              "SHMConfig"             "on"

    Option              "Emulate3Buttons"       "yes"

#    Option             "LeftEdge"              "1197"

#    Option             "RightEdge"             "1059"

#    Option             "TopEdge"               "4548"

#    Option             "BottomEdge"            "3935"

#   Option              "FingerLow"             "14"

#   Option              "FingerHigh"            "15"

#   Option              "MaxTapTime"            "150"

#    Option             "MaxTapMove"            "90"

#    Option             "MinSpeed"              "0.3"

#    Option             "MaxSpeed"              "0.6"

#    Option             "AccelFactor"           "0.015"

#    Option             "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

#    Option             "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

#    Option             "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "200"

#    Option             "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "200"

     Option             "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

#    Option             "CircularScrolling"     "0"

#    Option             "CircScrollDelta"       "0.1"

#    Option             "CircScrollTrigger"     "2"

    # Do you keep moving the mouse while typing? Try this trick.

    #synclient TouchpadOff=1 disable your synaptics touchpad

    #synclient TouchpadOff=0 enable your synaptics touchpad

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Option        "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   VideoRAM    262144

   Option       "RenderAccel"      "true"

   Option       "EnaplePageFlip"      "true"

   Option       "DRI"         "true"

#   Option       "AccelMethod"      "XAA"

   Option       "XAANoOffScreenPixmaps"   "true"

   Option      "MTRR"         "on"

   Option      "UseFBDev"         "false"

   Option      "LinearAlloc"      "6144"

   Option      "DevicePresence"      "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "MIT-SHM" "Yes"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

HAL fdi config (HAL doesn't work for me)

[code]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

    <device>

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

            <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbVariant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

        </match>

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

            <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

            <match key="input.product" string="Logitech USB Receiver">

                <merge key="input.x11_options.Buttons" type="string">9</merge>

                <merge key="input.x11_options.Emulate3Buttons" type="string">yes</merge>

                <merge key="input.x11_options.HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" type="string">7 6</merge>

            </match>

        </match>

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

            <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">on</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizScrollDelta" type="string">0</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">0</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.MinSpeed" type="string">0.09</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">0.18</merge>

        </match>

    </device>

</deviceinfo>

#udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'

#  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)

#  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)

#  info.category = 'input'  (string)

#  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)

----------

## minor_prophets

Do you have lm_sensors working?  If so, details...details.

For the rest of us, would you mind posting an

```
lspci

lspci -n
```

I'd love know if Pappy_mcfae has put one of these through his kernel grinders yet.

----------

## blubbi

No, the sensors are not working... thought I didn't try very hard  :Smile: 

Here we go  :Smile: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
```

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 02)

02:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)

03:00.0 0200: 11ab:4354 (rev 13)
```

----------

## minor_prophets

Thanks.  I know this is going to generate a few views.  It also happens to be the first piece of info I search for when scouting out a new piece of equipment.

----------

## minor_prophets

blubbi, any further progress to report?

Since you using KDE, have you tried Keytouch editor yet?

Works perfectly for my Inspiron 6400.  Has done so for quite a while.

http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/

----------

## blubbi

 *minor_prophets wrote:*   

> blubbi, any further progress to report?
> 
> Since you using KDE, have you tried Keytouch editor yet?
> 
> Works perfectly for my Inspiron 6400.  Has done so for quite a while.
> ...

 

Just emerging keytouch.

The only progress is, that scrolling is now working. I guess it started working when I switched to vanilla 2.6.29-rc2 but I am not shure.

Kind regards

blubbi

----------

## minor_prophets

I just got mine.  I try to check back in on this thread.

I noticed 

```
CONFIG_MCORE2=y
```

 in your kernel config.  What's your cat /proc/cpuinfo look like?  From what I can tell, mines a single-core N270 Mobile Diamondville.  A cat of my /proc/cpuinfo shows cpu0 cpu1 and "cpu cores: 1".

----------

## blubbi

 *minor_prophets wrote:*   

> I just got mine.  I try to check back in on this thread.
> 
> I noticed 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You are right it is the single core version. But in which processor family would you search for the Atom?

----------

## minor_prophets

There seems to mixed opinions.  Several of which "work":

 *Quote:*   

> Atom N270
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel

And,  *Quote:*   

> Pentium Class (in-order) Architecure
> 
> The following CFLAGS will compile with in-order optimizations:
> 
> Warning: While these CFLAGS have been tested, they are not the official "Safe" CLAGS. Use at your own risk.
> ...

 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Inspiron_Mini

So, seeing the -march=prescott, I know that CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 will work.  It's what I use for a T2050 (dual-core).

However, another option that I see is =native if your going to run gcc-4.3, which I will.  If fact, the CFLAGS for that T2050 machine I've just switched to =native.

I also read somewhere else(I can't find the link at the moment-probably here in this forum) that =pentium seems to be another choice.  The main difference as far as I can tell is in-order vs. out-of-order execution.

----------

## blubbi

I am using the following in make.conf:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

And everything works fine.

----------

## minor_prophets

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 
```

here.  Gcc 4.3.x.

----------

## minor_prophets

blubbi,

Do you have Tap to Click working on the Synaptics touchpad?  I don't here, yet.

Also, audio-related.  Audio is working, but alsamixer won't allow me to mute and audio jack "sense"(headphones in/speakers off functionality) is not working yet.  Any tips there?

----------

## blubbi

 *minor_prophets wrote:*   

> blubbi,
> 
> Do you have Tap to Click working on the Synaptics touchpad?  I don't here, yet.
> 
> Also, audio-related.  Audio is working, but alsamixer won't allow me to mute and audio jack "sense"(headphones in/speakers off functionality) is not working yet.  Any tips there?

 

No, TabClick does not work for me.

Audio is working and I can mute in KDE with the Fn+Mute Key and I can mute with alsamixer too. So sound works 100% even the speakers are turned off when I plug in in a Headphone.

Did you run alsaconf?

Kind regards

blubbi

----------

## minor_prophets

Yeah, ran alsaconf.  I'm away from that laptop right now though.

I'm going to rerun alsaconf.  I ran it before I upgraded to xorg-server-1.5.3x.  Should be the issue, though.  I can't mute the speakers through alsamixer even outside of X.

I rerun and also check my kernel config against yours posted above.  I'm running zen-source-2.6.29r3_zen1.

----------

## blubbi

 *minor_prophets wrote:*   

> Yeah, ran alsaconf.  I'm away from that laptop right now though.
> 
> I'm going to rerun alsaconf.  I ran it before I upgraded to xorg-server-1.5.3x.  Should be the issue, though.  I can't mute the speakers through alsamixer even outside of X.
> 
> I rerun and also check my kernel config against yours posted above.  I'm running zen-source-2.6.29r3_zen1.

 

Check that the "alsa" module config file is in /etc/modprobe.de modules.d does not work for me (I guess it is deprecated).

Here's my Alsa module config:

http://dpaste.com/159/

Kind regards

blubbi

----------

## s4e8

I test the bunzip2 and bzip2 with several CFLAGS under Atom 270, the fastest is

CFLAGS=-march=pentium-m -msse3

and pentium2, pentium3 has similiar result. And then worst is prescott and pentium.

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> I am using the following in make.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

maybe you also want to test with -march=core2 -mtune=generic.

There was a thread in the kernel lists where Arjan van der Ven says this might be the best option for now according to their benchmarks.

I´m using it on my eeepc901 and no problems so far, although i have no numbers in what performance refers.

cheers

----------

## blubbi

With KDE 4.2.1 and vanilla-sources-2.6.29-rc7 display brightness can be controlled via powerdevil.

Hibernate and sleep are working again with vanilla kernel 2.6.29-rc7

----------

## minor_prophets

my audio "problem" with jack sensing and inability to mute is gone.  I compiled in the realtek hd driver into the kernel, in addition to the conexant driver.  Not as a modules(!!)

This gave me the usual options normally seen in alsamixer.  I'll be able to verify my exact config in the .config at a later point.  I believe it looked close to yours, but the driver modules compiled *into* the kernel versus modules.

----------

## Havin_it

I bought my mum one of these for last Christmas, and after playing with it a bit I'm very tempted to get one myself. It ran a Kubuntu liveusb very nicely, though sadly the wifi didn't work out of the box but I'm sure that can be fixed  :Wink: 

I'm interested in a couple of things:

1) Are you using madwifi-ng or ath5k for the wifi? How's the speed/reliability?

2) What's the Bluetooth device, and what devices has anyone successfully used with it?

3) Anyone tried installing a distro on a SD card and booting with that? It strikes me that if you had the OS on a card and made a partition on the HD for /home and your $PORTAGE_TMPDIR, you could enjoy spiffy boot-times with Gentoo while not wearing out your card too heavily. Would this work?

----------

## EliasP

After a long time of fighting with it, I finally got 3G/UMTS working:

Make sure, these options are enabled in the Kernel:

```

Device Drivers --->

   [*] Network device support --->

      <*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

      <*>     PPP support for async serial ports

      <*>     PPP Deflate compression

      <*>     PPP BSD-Compress compression

   [*] USB Support --->

      <*> Suppport for Host-side USB

      <*>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

      <*>     UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

      <M>     USB Modem (CDC ACM) support

      <M>     USB Serial Converter support --->

         [*]     USB Generic Serial Driver

         [M]     USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems

```

You need pppd for establishing the connection:

```

emerge -av ppp

```

Create the file /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0.

As I'm using baselayout-2.0.0 / openrc-0.4.3 this file looks probably a little bit different to yours, so please adapt this to baselayout-1.x if you're still using it.

Replace user/password in pppd_ppp0= with your provider's user/password.

Replace XXXX with your PIN and internet.t-mobile with your provider's APN.

```

config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyACM0"

pppd_ppp0='

        921600

        noauth

        debug

        novj

        noccp

        crtscts

        noipdefault

        defaultroute

        usepeerdns

        ipcp-accept-remote

        ipcp-accept-local

        user "t-mobile"

        password "t-mobile"

'

chat_ppp0="

        ABORT BUSY ABORT 'NO CARRIER' ABORT VOICE ABORT 'NO DIALTONE' ABORT 'NO DIAL TONE' ABORT 'NO ANSWER' ABORT DELAYED

        '' ATZ

        OK-AT-OK \"AT+CPIN?\"

        OK ATE1

        OK-AT-OK \"AT+CPIN=XXXX\"

        OK 'AT+cgdcont=1,\"IP\",\"internet.t-mobile.de\"'

        OK-AT-OK \"ATDT*99***1#\"

        CONNECT ''

"

```

Create a symlink to the net.lo initscript:

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

```

Start the connection:

```

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

```

You can watch the connection in /var/log/messages:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

```

NOTE:

As the firmware of the modem is really braindead, it may be necessary sometimes to restart net.ppp0 twice.

I'm still looking for workarounds.

----------

## blubbi

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> 1) Are you using madwifi-ng or ath5k for the wifi? How's the speed/reliability?

 

ATH5K... reliable and I can't complain about the speed

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> 2) What's the Bluetooth device, and what devices has anyone successfully used with it?

 

I don't have one on mine

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> 3) Anyone tried installing a distro on a SD card and booting with that? It strikes me that if you had the OS on a card and made a partition on the HD for /home and your $PORTAGE_TMPDIR, you could enjoy spiffy boot-times with Gentoo while not wearing out your card too heavily. Would this work?

 

I don't know if it can boot from the cardreader, if it can, it should not be a problem. There are many dokus out there how to install gentoo on USB and/or on memory cards.

----------

## Havin_it

Ah, bums. I found my answer about the SD-card  booting question, and it's not a good one. I took one poster's suggestion and filled out the feedback form on the Samsung website, but I highly doubt they'll see enough motivation to push out a BIOS update for this.

The cardreader appears to be on the USB bus according to the comments on that thread, so I wonder if it could be booted via GRUB installed on the HDD?

----------

## hrnick

Thanks for this guide, it's been really helpful!

Have you set up wpa_supplicant? I'm trying to connect to a secure wireless network but it won't work. Is wpa_supplicant is the only way to get WPA2 support?

I've tried to follow http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless_Networking but I don't know what driver to use. Can ath5k be used here or do I need to use madwifi? I tried to install madwifi but I got no wireless lan interface.

Any help appreciated!

----------

## blubbi

 *hrnick wrote:*   

> Thanks for this guide, it's been really helpful!
> 
> Have you set up wpa_supplicant? I'm trying to connect to a secure wireless network but it won't work. Is wpa_supplicant is the only way to get WPA2 support?
> 
> I've tried to follow http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless_Networking but I don't know what driver to use. Can ath5k be used here or do I need to use madwifi? I tried to install madwifi but I got no wireless lan interface.
> ...

 

You don't need madwifi for wpa_supplicant.

Try using wpa_gui (it is installed with wpa_supplicant). With this GUI it is really easy to setup your wlan.

(there are network manager other than wpa_gui for KDE and GNOME)[/code]

When you use ath5k create a symlink in /etc/init.d from net.lo to net.wlan0

In /etc/conf.d/net you only need the following:

```
mode_wlan0="managed"

preferred_aps_wlan0=( "YourSSID1" "YourSSID2" )

associate_order_wlan0="forceany"
```

- startup wlan0 (/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start)

- start wpa_gui and scan for your WLAN

- the rest is self explaining

kind regards

blubbi

----------

## hrnick

Thanks for your help blubbi, it works now!

It seems like the problem with the brightness up/down buttons has been solved. I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.29-gentoo-r1 and by using xmodmap I can now control the brightness. The display on/off button also works and I guess xbacklight can be used for this as well.

Does anyone use cpufreqd with their NC10? I get the following error message when I run /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start:

```
cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

Make sure that the appropiate driver for your CPU are available.
```

And yes, I've enabled CONFIG_CPU_FREQ. :)

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> And yes, I've enabled CONFIG_CPU_FREQ. 

 

maybe your /usr/src/linux link isn´t pointing to the right kernel sources or your .config file or proc interface isn´t available for some reason ?

Can we have a look to the relevant kernel configuration section ?

cheers

----------

## hrnick

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   And yes, I've enabled CONFIG_CPU_FREQ.  
> 
> maybe your /usr/src/linux link isn´t pointing to the right kernel sources or your .config file or proc interface isn´t available for some reason ?
> 
> Can we have a look to the relevant kernel configuration section ?
> ...

 

The symlink points to the right kernel source.

I've used the config blubbi originally posted:

```
#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set 
```

I don't really know what to look for but:

```
$ find /proc -iname *cpu*

/proc/cpuinfo

/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0

/proc/acpi/processor/CPU1

/proc/sys/kernel/sched_domain/cpu0

/proc/sys/kernel/sched_domain/cpu1

/proc/sys/vm/percpu_pagelist_fraction
```

----------

## gringo

maybe it´s because you don´t have the driver loaded ?

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

 

try again after loading it ( if it isn´t already) and if it works just compile it into the kernel next time and meanwhile tell the gentoo script to autoload the module when the system boots.

cheers

----------

## hrnick

 *gringo wrote:*   

> try again after loading it ( if it isn´t already) and if it works just compile it into the kernel next time and meanwhile tell the gentoo script to autoload the module when the system boots.
> 
> cheers

 

Oh, it was that easy. I'm sorry I didn't think of that myself...  :Embarassed: 

Thanks for your help!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Oh, it was that easy. I'm sorry I didn't think of that myself... 
> 
> Thanks for your help!

 

no worries, you are welcome  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## blubbi

 *hrnick wrote:*   

> Thanks for your help blubbi, it works now!
> 
> It seems like the problem with the brightness up/down buttons has been solved. I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.29-gentoo-r1 and by using xmodmap I can now control the brightness. The display on/off button also works and I guess xbacklight can be used for this as well.
> 
> 

 

Could you paste you xmodmap settings?

----------

## NathanZachary

I noticed that in your initial post you said HAL didn't work for you.  Does that mean that you had to have keyboard, mouse, and synaptics listed in your INPUT_DEVICES section of /etc/make.conf?  I've been trying, but to no avail, to get evdev to work.  I'm recompiling xorg-server-1.5.3-r3 with keyboard, mouse, synaptics, and evdev right now.

----------

## d2_racing

@Kalos, if you need help to fix your Xorg-Server 1.5, we can help you with that  :Razz: 

----------

## NathanZachary

I've just had some bad luck with the whole evdev aspect.  I've started another thread about it here, so I will stop hijacking this one.  :Wink:   Come to think of it, I posted that it isn't working on my NC10, but that it seemed fine on my other machines.  However, those machines already have the keyboard and mouse driver, so I'm not sure if it is working on those ones either.  Thanks for the offer my friend.

----------

## hrnick

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Could you paste you xmodmap settings?

 

Sure, here it is:

```
keycode 101 = XF86KbdBrightnessDown

keycode 159 = XF86KbdLightOnOff

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 212 = XF86KbdBrightnessUp
```

----------

## blubbi

 *hrnick wrote:*   

>  *blubbi wrote:*   Could you paste you xmodmap settings? 
> 
> Sure, here it is:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tack så mycket, och hälsa Linköping. Jag har släktingar som bor i Linköping.  :Smile: 

obs. domainname i signaturen.

----------

## minor_prophets

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mode_wlan0="managed"
> 
> ...

 

I don't even have that in my /etc/conf.d/net file.  ath5k seems rock solid to me.  No performance or stability issues for me on zen-2.6.29_r1.  Overall, atheros is a far more pleasant experience compared to, say, wrangling with broadcom chipsets like my 4311.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blubbi

 *minor_prophets wrote:*   

>  *blubbi wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> mode_wlan0="managed"
> 
> ...

 

You are right, you don't need that stuff, but feels better to have something in there  :Smile:  But yes, when you use DHCP you need not to edit net.

And again, yes  :Smile:  Atheros rocks *G*

----------

## hrnick

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Tack så mycket, och hälsa Linköping. Jag har släktingar som bor i Linköping. :-)

 

Hehe, jag ska göra det när jag kommer hem, jag är ute och reser (med min NC10:a) nu. :)

Any news on battery, wlan on/off, bluetooth and the rest of the Fn-* buttons?

----------

## NathanZachary

For anyone that is using Openbox, you have an alternative to using xbindkeys.  I emerged xbacklight and alsa-utils (for alsamixer), and then I wrote these keybindings and placed them in the keybinding section of .config/openbox/rc.xml:

```

    <!-- MY KEYBINDINGS START -->

    <!-- Keybinding for exiting Openbox with prompt -->

    <keybind key="A-Escape">

      <action name="Exit">

        <prompt>yes</prompt>

      </action>

    </keybind>

    <!-- Keybinding for showing the menu -->

    <keybind key="Super_L">

      <action name="ShowMenu">

        <menu>root-menu</menu>

      </action>

    </keybind>     

    <!-- Keybinding for increasing screen brightness by 10% -->

    <keybind key="XF86MonBrightnessUp">

      <action name="execute">

        <command>xbacklight -inc 10</command>

      </action>

    </keybind>

    <!-- Keybinding for decreasing screen brightness by 10% -->

    <keybind key="XF86MonBrightnessDown">

      <action name="execute">

        <command>xbacklight -dec 10</command>

      </action>

    </keybind>

    <!-- Keybinding for increasing PCM volume by 2% -->

    <keybind key="XF86AudioRaiseVolume">

      <action name="execute">

        <command>amixer set PCM 2%+</command>

      </action>

    </keybind>

    <!-- Keybinding for decreasing PCM volume by 2% -->

    <keybind key="XF86AudioLowerVolume">

      <action name="execute">

        <command>amixer set PCM 2%-</command>

      </action>

    </keybind>

    <!-- Keybinding for muting/unmuting volume -->

    <keybind key="XF86AudioMute">

      <action name="execute">

        <command>amixer set Master toggle</command>

      </action>

    </keybind>

    <!-- MY KEYBINDINGS STOP -->

```

I found that these settings worked out the best for my needs, but feel free to tweak them to your liking.  :Smile:   Also, has anyone noticed a huge amount of processor usage when using xbacklight commands?  Htop is reporting anywhere between 8% and 20% processor usage as I use my xbacklight keybindings.  I'm wondering if anyone sees this type of usage when using the xbindkeys method instead of the Openbox keybindings, or if the cpu usage is simply due to xbacklight.

----------

## Havin_it

Well, here I am at the end of nearly a week's installing fun. Despite the duration, it felt pretty painless (distcc and 2 other computers FTW!) and everything's working pretty nicely, even kwin compositing which drives me mad on my old 855GM machine.  A couple of things:

1) I tried keytouch and it does work, but doesn't seem to load my configfile on boot despite the initscript being successful. I also dislike its reliance on acpid and old /proc/acpi stuff. Keytouch-editor is handy for finding the keycodes though. xmodmap works for the volume keys, but not for brightness using the info above (the keymappings do work using keytouch). Here's my current .Xmodmap:

```
keycode 159 = XF86KbdLightOnOff

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 136 = XF86MonBrightnessUp

keycode 137 = XF86MonBrightnessDown
```

So do I need to use some additional app to translate the XF86... items to xbacklight commands?

2) Really impressed that the webcam works in Skype with ZERO setup hell. However, the embedded mic has no sound pickup. Is this to be expected, or is there something else I need to do or install? I don't have any microphone controls in kmix, which  I think I did have on my old box.

3) As I have powerdevil installed, is there anything to be gained by using cpufreqd too? My old box didn't support cpufreq so this is all a bit new to me!

4) From Powertop I see that the bluetooth device is causing wakeups 100% of the time. This is true even if I unload the bluetooth and btusb modules. Is there anything else I can do that's not permanent?

5) It seems if I want to change from an Infrastructure to an ad-hoc wifi connection I have to stop and change "ap_scan=2" to "ap_scan=1" (or is it vice versa?) in wpa_supplicant.conf. Is there an easier way?

----------

## Havin_it

A few people have asked about bluetooth. I've just started delving into this myself, and the results are not just unhappy but devastating  :Sad: 

It seems any attempt to connect to another device causes a panic. In my case, I setup an .asoundrc file to create a device from my Nokia BH-503 headset, and tested it by running "mplayer -ao alsa:device=bluetooth foo.ogg" and following the unsuccessful attempt to play to the headset (this was expected), my screen froze and Caps Lock and Scroll Lock LEDs started blinking (not expected). This was a hard lock which even SysReq couldn't rescue me from. I got the same result from an rfcomm connect command, and I don't fancy trying any other stunts until I know more.

I hope this is just some poor config on my part, but it certainly is worrying.

----------

## Havin_it

I seem to have (sorta) improved things with the bluetooth situation. I did a BIOS upgrade, and also unmasked bluez-4, and one of these has made it possible to do an rfcomm connect or try mplayer using the bluetooth device without causing the panic. They still don't work, but at least they don't hose the system :S

Of course the problem probably has a lot to do with having apparently no means to pair with the headset. I set "security auto" and "pairing multi" and supplied the correct PIN in hcid.conf but it doesn't seem to be enough to pair the device automatically.

I didn't really want to do this, but I reluctantly emerged kdebluetooth and all its kde3 deps (and downgraded back to bluez-*-3) but this didn't help because it didn't "see" my adapter.

So, what next? Should I merge the whole frickin' Gnome stack to see if their bluetooth tools will work? Or is kde4bluetooth going to magically appear later this afternoon? Along with xorg-server-1.6, Duke Nukem Forever and Shergar?

...

On a more constructive note, I'm still wondering about the whole Fn-keys thing. Instead of using xbacklight, is there a dbus command you could send to Powerdevil to make it change the brightness?

----------

## Havin_it

Whooargh. Just had a very scary experience with mine, tell me what you make of this...

I've been working on an Intel driver bug that's affecting my old laptop, and was advised to change from EXA to UXA in my xorg.conf. This didn't solve the problem, but I thought I'd see how UXA worked on the NC10 as a "control subject". With kernel modesetting enabled it failed just like it did on the older machine, but without it it seemed okay.

However, on my next reboot I found the wireless wasn't working. The dmesg output showed an error saying "failed to reset hardware (-11)" repeatedly. This persisted across reboot even after going back to EXA.

I rebooted into Windows, and things were even worse: not only was the wireless still non-functional (the device didn't show any errors but it didn't see any nearby APs, of which there are many), but the touchpad movement was jerky, sound output stuttering badly, and possibly a bit more disk activity than usual.

I did manage to get things back to normal by enabling the boot-time diagnostic in the BIOS, which let out a nice loud beep the first time it rebooted (not on subsequent reboots). But what does this mean? It's got me more than a little spooked.

Could the UXA code have actually screwed up the whole PCI bus in some way? Is anyone else already running UXA and/or KMS enabled on the NC10, if so have you had any similar experiences?

(Sidenote: it could be unrelated, but my ath5k performance seems to have been going steadily downhill over the last week or two. Any idea about this?)

----------

## Tolstoi

Which driver could I use for the 10/100 ethernet controller. Lspci's output is Marvell Technologies.

----------

## Havin_it

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> Which driver could I use for the 10/100 ethernet controller. Lspci's output is Marvell Technologies.

 

You want the 'sky2' one, it's actually under 10/100/1000 (Gigabit) ethernet devices in the kernel config menu.

----------

## Tolstoi

Thanks!

----------

## hrnick

I'm trying to acpi up and running but it doesn't generate the button/lid event. Has anyone had any luck with this?

----------

## Havin_it

hrnick, not sure what you may need to do in your case, but both lid and buttons are exposed to KDE's power manager (PowerDevil) for me. I don't use acpid, just hal and dbus, and I haven't had to do any specific steps to make them work.

----------

## Tolstoi

I've got my NC10 for a week now and not yet finished fiddeling around with it.

-Sound works, the Fn keys for volume as well. Brightness control with Fn doesn't work at the moment. Kmix behaves strangely, it doesn't start up 

    at  all. 

- The webcam works but the microphone won't with Skype

- Fbsplash starts when nearly half of the boot process is over complaining there is no 8bpp 800x600 picture even though I've set it to 1024x600

- Didn't take care of the other things like Fn keys, etc.

- I use prelink for KDE which is a real boost for the desktop

- in KDE I disabled desktop effects for performance

I must say that being used to Nvidia drivers it's  much easier setting things up than with this Intel 945GM. This agpart, dri and framebuffer stuff can be confusing if you have to choose several drivers for it.

Cheers

----------

## hrnick

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> hrnick, not sure what you may need to do in your case, but both lid and buttons are exposed to KDE's power manager (PowerDevil) for me. I don't use acpid, just hal and dbus, and I haven't had to do any specific steps to make them work.

 

Thanks for your reply!

It seems like acpi finds the lid even though there's no event when I close the lid.

```
$ dmesg

...

[    0.368708] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

[    0.374914] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[    0.375359] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.379082] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.379385] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    0.379579] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.379835] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    0.383084] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.383337] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3

[    0.387074] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    0.387557] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.387645] ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

[    0.388772] ACPI: SSDT 3F6DC5EE, 0245 (r2  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.389659] ACPI: SSDT 3F6DBEC4, 06A5 (r2  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

[    0.390874] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.391097] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.391191] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.392173] ACPI: SSDT 3F6DC833, 00D4 (r2  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.393002] ACPI: SSDT 3F6DC569, 0085 (r2  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.394442] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.394538] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.399898] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.400639] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (46 C)
```

Any ideas?

----------

## hrnick

Never mind, I was just to quick, it took like 10 seconds for the event to be generated and I didn't wait that long.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Havin_it

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> I've got my NC10 for a week now and not yet finished fiddeling around with it.
> 
> -Sound works, the Fn keys for volume as well. Brightness control with Fn doesn't work at the moment. Kmix behaves strangely, it doesn't start up 
> 
>     at  all. 
> ...

 

I can help with one of those points, the microphone:

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=519683#p519683

The post that worked for me should be what I've linked to there, but if not, it's about halfway down the page. Enjoy  :Wink: 

As for kmix, it may help to run alsaconf (as root) from the shell if you haven't done so.

I don't have brightness keys sorted either, but if you use PowerDevil you should be able to use the slider on the applet (accessed by clicking on the battery meter icon) to control it, which is better then nothing. However, when PowerDevil changes the brightness automatically (i.e. when the battery drops making it switch to a different scheme, or when the 'book sits idle for a while) it "forgets" you notice that the slider doesn't move when the brightness changes. I keep meaning to see about bugreporting these issues, but kinda busy just now  :Wink: 

----------

## Tolstoi

Thanks, the mic works now!

----------

## Havin_it

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> Thanks, the mic works now!

 

You're most welcome  :Wink:  I was very pleased myself when I found it!

However, personally I'm finding the ath5k driver getting worse and worse signal drop-outs with each new kernel. Anyone else finding this? (I'm using WPA-PSK)

In good news, I notice that USE="bluetooth" is no longer masked for kde-base/solid now that bluez-4 has been released. So although we're not there yet, kde4 users are edging closer to having bluetooth usability back.

On that note, has anybody tried using blueman in the meantime? I'm intrigued, but have little appetite for another wild-goose-chase...

----------

## Yoghi

I have a problem with key actived by ALT GR (RALT). Into login shell the key function well but under X / Openbox i can't use #@ etc etc. 

My xorg config are 

XkbRule xorg

XkbModel pc105

XkbLayout it 

Xkb_Variant nodeadkeys

-edit- found solution : 

Options "XkbOptions" "grb,grb:alts_toggle,lv3:ralt_switch"

For wifi problem i have use compat-wireless with Tobias Doerffel  patch , now i can on/off it.

----------

## d2_racing

Are you using the old method to configure your Xorg ?

----------

## hrnick

Has anyone got lm_sensors working?

----------

## Yoghi

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Are you using the old method to configure your Xorg ?

 

I try to use hal, but : 

* the keyboard wasn't correctly identified (pc105 - en); 

* synaptic works.

I have add the input device keyword to xorg.conf, now works all input device.

----------

## Tolstoi

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Could the UXA code have actually screwed up the whole PCI bus in some way? Is anyone else already running UXA and/or KMS enabled on the NC10, if so have you had any similar experiences?
> 
> 

 

Well I have exa in my xorg.conf enabled. But uxa didn't do anything as I had it enabled before.Fiddling with the different modes in the kernel is confusing for this i

Intel card.

xorg.conf:

```

   Identifier  "i945gm"

    Driver      "intel"

   Option "DRI" "true"

   Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option "AccelMethod" "exa"

   Option "PageFlip" "true"

   Option "XvMC" "true"

   Option "XVideo" "true"

   Option "XvPreferOverlay" "true"

   Option "LVDSFixedMode" "true"

   Option "Tiling"        "False"

    EndSection

```

In the kernel I set agp, and the Intel driver for agp to yes. Same with dri and the 915 driver. No modules and no intelfb. That worked in the end.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> [
> 
> I try to use hal, but : 
> 
> * the keyboard wasn't correctly identified (pc105 - en); 
> ...

 

Did you read this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

What keyboard layout do you want to use ?

----------

## Havin_it

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

>  *Havin_it wrote:*   
> 
> Could the UXA code have actually screwed up the whole PCI bus in some way? Is anyone else already running UXA and/or KMS enabled on the NC10, if so have you had any similar experiences?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Just wondering, where do you find information about xorg.conf options to use with intel? I've only ever gained this info from forum posts, and often I doubt the reliability of this (er, no offence!). Is there an authoritative reference anywhere?

----------

## Tolstoi

Well, I'm in the same situation as you are. Gathered from forum posts and other sources on the internet. I throw the things out that don't work and leave the things that do. I started off with a different one which produced errors or the log told me that the options were not used so I left them out.

----------

## Havin_it

AAAAARGH!!!

Chalk another one up to the usual Gentoo emotional merry-go-round. I finally got my bluetooth working (courtesy of gnetoo-sources-2.6.30 which fixed the horrendous crashes I mentioned earlier, and blueman which I can recommend to anyone fed up waiting for kdebluetooth-4) and was feelin' good. Then I try to do a video call with Skype, and the webcam -- which as I mentioned worked beautifully last time I checked -- is dead.

This s**t is embarrassing. What the hell did it this time? Please, if anyone has their webcam still working, can you PM me your kernel config? I don't think anything should have changed, but I could be wrong.

----------

## Tolstoi

Funny, just read your post and tested the cam with Skype. Doesn't work here anymore either. Just updated to 2.6.30 and using UVC as I did with the kernel before. The cam works with VLC and Kopete.

----------

## Havin_it

Thanks for the further info. I've filed a bug about it, which I'll probably get hung out to dry for if it's only a closed-source app that has problems with it  :Sad: 

Oh well, nice to know I can use the older kernel if I really need the webcam.

----------

## Havin_it

BTW, I keep forgetting to post this other titbit. If any of you are finding the wifi performance rubbish with ath5k, try instead madwifi-hal, using the ebuilds from this bugreport. I find it much more reliable and better average speed is achieved with this driver.

Note that the madwifi-tools-hal-ng ebuild causes some problems if you are building wpa_supplicant with USE=madwifi because that depends on the normal madwifi-ng-tools ebuild (which collides with the -hal version) but you can just use emerge --resume --skipfirst after madwifi-tools-ng fails, wpa_supplicant will build fine against the -hal version. Or you could hack the wpa_supplicant ebuild.

----------

## Tolstoi

The cam problem must have to something to do with the .30 kernel. I've tried a few .29 and .30 kernels always with the same result: works with .29 and doesn't with .30.

----------

## Havin_it

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> The cam problem must have to something to do with the .30 kernel. I've tried a few .29 and .30 kernels always with the same result: works with .29 and doesn't with .30.

 

Yep, it's a 2.6.30 regression - see my post above for the bugreport.

----------

## Tolstoi

Anything new regarding 2.6.30 and the webcam?

----------

## Havin_it

If anything's happening, the bugreport will be the place to look. But no, not a lot so far: 1 question has been asked, and I've answered.

----------

## __wix__

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> I've got my NC10 for a week now and not yet finished fiddeling around with it.
> 
> -Sound works, the Fn keys for volume as well. Brightness control with Fn doesn't work at the moment. Kmix behaves strangely, it doesn't start up 
> 
>     at  all. 
> ...

 

Hi,

I just bought an NC10 and I am trying to put a Gentoo Linux on it. It was a real success for the basic stuff (the tutorial is excellent) but when it comes to install Xorg it is a drastic failure ! I have tried all I can do (including searching similar problems on the net) but I'm out of idea.

I defined VIDEO_CARDS = "intel vesa vga" in /etc/make.conf

I emerged xorg-server and xf86-intel-driver (but in the past I tried ati-drivers par error. I unemerge but I'm not sure it is really out of my system). 

I launched Xorg -configure

And then using this config file with X turn the screen to blacka hard freez

I think I comes from the drivers but I don't even know how to check which driver is active.

I am quite new with linux (at least on my own PC) so I may forgot stupid thing.

In /var/db/pkg/x11-drivers I found a lot of drivers that don't match my hardware (xf86-video-voodoo for instance). If I understood how portage is working this is referencing installed packages so there are undesired drivers. I don't know if they are loaded at boot time because I don't know where theses informations are

Could you help ?

----------

## Havin_it

 *__wix__ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,

 

Hi __wix__ and welcome to Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I just bought an NC10 and I am trying to put a Gentoo Linux on it. It was a real success for the basic stuff (the tutorial is excellent) but when it comes to install Xorg it is a drastic failure ! I have tried all I can do (including searching similar problems on the net) but I'm out of idea.
> 
> I defined VIDEO_CARDS = "intel vesa vga" in /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

This might be because kernel config is not right, rather than xorg config (though it could be both). If you are running ~arch and are going to use the new kernel modesetting code (and it works well for me) you need to make sure that "i915 driver -> Use kernel modesetting by default" is selected, and that *all* framebuffer drivers (including intelfb) are disabled.  Just ask if you need any more guidance about doing this. Also, modesetting has only worked well for me since gentoo-sources-2.6.30, so make sure your kernel (whether gentoo-sources or other) is at that version or above.

As for xorg itself, to have it work with modesetting you need to unmask a higher version, so do this:

```
echo "=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r4" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I think I comes from the drivers but I don't even know how to check which driver is active.
> 
> I am quite new with linux (at least on my own PC) so I may forgot stupid thing.
> ...

 

Even if you have other xorg graphics drivers installed, X shouldn't load them unless it finds the right hardware (and it will only load one graphics driver anyway).  However you can check what drivers you have installed with these commands:

```
emerge portage-utils

qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

If there are any unneeded drivers there, you might want to check whether some other package has pulled them in as a dependency before you unmerge them. For that, do:

```
emerge gentoolkit

equery depends xf86-video-voodoo [for example]
```

----------

## __wix__

Thanks a lot,

you gave me a huge amount of info I'll need time to look at everything, I'll give a feedback as soon as I finish

----------

## __wix__

I hope you 'll be patient cause I failed at the first step   :Shocked: 

I have the 2.6.29-r5 sources for the kernel and "emerge --pretend gentoo-sources" don't propose anything else. So I re-read Portage doc and man emerge and the only thing I found was :

"emerge --pretend --update gentoo-sources" but this result in an empty answer.

I think the package is masked but I didn't find how to unmask it. I tried to put sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r2 in /etc/portage/portage.unmask but this is useless

I also made :

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild

and this didn't change a lot of package, it basically deleted all unused video drivers and now I can start X which soft crashes instead of previous hard crash, I'm currently trying to post the error file. It says :

_ unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such File or Directory) 

       FATAL : Module i915 not foundLast edited by __wix__ on Sun Jul 05, 2009 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tolstoi

Try 

```

emerge -av gentoo-sources

```

to see which kernel gets pulled in by portage. If you don't find the 2.6.30 set in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86

```

Here is my part of the kernel configuration:

```

Device Drivers -->

Graphics Support -->

<*> /dev/agpart (AGP Support)

        <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  ---> 

        <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->                         │ │

  │ │                         i915 driver      

```

I left away the intel setting by default because I believe it caused trouble here in my case.  Choose further options if you  want framebuffer with uvesafb but stay away from intelfb.

Good luck!

----------

## __wix__

I just added last infos in my upper post

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> Try 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -av gentoo-sources
> ...

 

It says 

[ebuild R] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 USE="-build -symlink" 0kb

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> to see which kernel gets pulled in by portage. If you don't find the 2.6.30 set in /etc/portage/package.keywords:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I didn't told you before, but this is already set ...  :Sad: 

As I found /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-rc2.ebuild I try to write gentoo-sources-2.6.30-rc2.ebuild in /etc/portage/portage.unmask but it is not efficient

the driver is ok, I have xf86-video-intel and nothing else

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Good luck!

  thanks I'll need it

----------

## Havin_it

Others may disagree with me here, but I'm not keen on using package.keywords for a single package (or a few). I think it's better if you want more recent packages, to go the whole hog and have ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in your make.conf file. When you opt for just certain packages to be bleeding-edge, you often find that they need lots of other packages to be newer anyway.

----------

## Tolstoi

That's true. I've got ~x86 in my make.conf as well. But if _wix_ is new to Gentoo and probably has stable enabled he can choose himself later if he wants to dive into unstable   :Very Happy: 

----------

## __wix__

I'd rather not yet ^^

But the problem is that I try many things with *.unmask and nothing succeed.

I have in my package.unmask : 

```

=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86

```

and it answer

```
 -- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask.
```

I go ahead with my drivers. It is present, in xorg.conf file and loaded (I read the log file) but it is still so black... 

```

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) intel : Driver for Intel ...   945G,945GM,945GME

```

One other question HTFS/NTS disk are always read-only ?

----------

## Tolstoi

You just need to add  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86  in package.keywords. If you set "~x86" in package.mask you get that "invalid atom" message. 

In xorg.conf look if you have   Load "glx"      and   Load "dri"  enabled. It should be there by default but commented with and # . Further down in the xorg.conf you should set :

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Cheers

----------

## __wix__

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> You just need to add  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86  in package.keywords. If you set "~x86" in package.mask you get that "invalid atom" message. 

 

I get it !   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

thanks a lot. I compile and I'm back ^^

----------

## __wix__

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This might be because kernel config is not right, rather than xorg config (though it could be both). If you are running ~arch and are going to use the new kernel modesetting code (and it works well for me) you need to make sure that "i915 driver -> Use kernel modesetting by default" is selected, and that *all* framebuffer drivers (including intelfb) are disabled. Just ask if you need any more guidance about doing this. Also, modesetting has only worked well for me since gentoo-sources-2.6.30, so make sure your kernel (whether gentoo-sources or other) is at that version or above.
> 
> As for xorg itself, to have it work with modesetting you need to unmask a higher version, so do this:
> ...

 

I have my 2.6.30 kernel (which was laborious), I update xf86-video-intel drivers and xorg-server-1.6.902. I checked the xorg.conf file and my driver is well recognize by autoconfig. I found "i915 driver -> Use kernel modesetting by default" thanks to this config :

```
Device Drivers -->

Graphics Support -->

<*> /dev/agpart (AGP Support)

        <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

        <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->                         │ │

  │ │                         i915 driver      

```

But it is still not working  :Sad: 

I don't have this : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In xorg.conf look if you have Load "glx" and Load "dri" enabled. It should be there by default but commented with and # . Further down in the xorg.conf you should set :
> 
> Section "DRI"
> ...

 

but an option in my Section "Device" which is commented :

```
# Option "DRI"  [<boolean>]
```

I try to uncomment this option or to write your section, I didn't try the both... but nothing succeed 

I don't know if there is any link but qlist said :

 *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel (dri)
> ...

 

Thank again for being so patient, I have been at the same point for a week but I'm learning many things.

I read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and I found this :

```
(EE) AIGLX error : dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed
```

but I have :

```
/usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
```

I'll post it completly when I'll have a mailbox ^^

----------

## Havin_it

There may be a number of problems with how you are currently set-up. First of all, you should have both of the DRI-related items you mentioned in your xorg.conf, not just one.

Secondly, if you are seeing this:

```
/usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
```

...in your Xorg.0.log, it means that DRI has failed completely and you have fallen back to software-based rendering (which is bad). I recently encountered this myself, so you might want to make sure that the line you have in /etc/portage/package.unmask is exactly as follows:

```
=xorg-server-1.6.901-r4
```

I'm not sure about 1.6.902, but 1.6.901-r5 failed badly for me and I had to revert to 1.6.901-r4. If this isn't what you have installed, try it and see if it's better. Remember to re-emerge all of your x11-drivers after any time you emerge a different version of xorg-server.

----------

## __wix__

I correct the xorg.conf with your advice and as it crashes I'll try to revert to 1.6.901-r4.

I'm currently emerging a ftp server in order to post config or log file maybe it would be easier.

[I have a ftp server I can show you everything you want ]

see you soon

here is my last xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "DRI"       "true"

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Havin_it

I hope you know exactly what you are doing with an FTP server, as they are a recipe for pwning if not very carefully configured. You can post quite long passages here (even a whole Xorg.0.log file should be OK), and you can always use a pastebin service, e.g. http://rafb.net/paste/ for anything very long.

----------

## __wix__

Thanks for this accurate remark but I am behind a "very" secure school proxy (I mean very close) and I think I will be enought for config time. My root user doesn't have an ftp access. I create a simple user and I "cp" file to its home dir.

I emerged xorg before going to work and I'll post my log if it is still a failure tonigtht.

This site seems to be shutdown...

----------

## __wix__

I try it but it fails, so I revert x11-libs/libdrm from 2.4.11 to 2.4.5 on a friend advice but it didn't change anything. After I launched X I received the same blask screen that I kill with hard/sys kernel request.

Here is my log :

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.1.901 (1.6.2 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-5-8

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r2 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux minus 2.6.30-gentoo-r2 #5 SMP Mon Jul 6 22:30:55 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 07 July 2009  08:04:54PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul  7 20:43:03 2009

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0000000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0300000/262144, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

(--) PCI: (0@0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0080000/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.902, module version = 2.7.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,

   965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GME

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GME"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF0000000

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CPT", prod id 1220

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1024x600

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.1.901, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Loading sub module "dri2"

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 238592 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 954364 kB available

(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xf0000000

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 12582912 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0edf4000 (pgoffset 60916)

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x005fffff: compressed frame buffer (6144 kB, 0x000000003f800000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x00600000-0x00600fff: compressed ll buffer (4 kB, 0x000000003fe00000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x00601000-0x0060afff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x000000003fe01000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x0060b000-0x0060bfff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x000000003fe0b000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000-0x0edf3fff: DRI memory manager (235732 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0edf4000-0x0f9f3fff: exa offscreen (12288 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            start of memory manager

(II) intel(0): 0x00800000-0x00bfffff: depth buffer (4096 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x00c00000-0x00ffffff: back buffer (4096 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x01000000-0x013fffff: front buffer (4096 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x0edf4000:            end of memory manager

(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 96 MHz

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd1000000, handle = 0xd1000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd0c00000, handle = 0xd0c00000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd0800000, handle = 0xd0800000

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 222 x 130

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 0

(EE) intel(0): I830 Dma Cleanup Failed

(EE) intel(0): failed to destroy server context

(II) intel(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf89b9000 at 0xb7a26000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.

```

and my xorg.config

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "DRI"           "true"

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

my /etc/portage/package.mask is

```

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r5

>=app-admin/conky-1.7.0_rc1

>x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5

```

my /etc/portage/package.unmask is 

```

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r4

=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5

```

I didn't search what happened in the log yet but if you see something wrong...

----------

## Tolstoi

Hi _wix_,

your xorg log points out that there is an error with evdev not loading. Did you emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev ?

----------

## __wix__

I suppose not. At least not directly because I never wrote this.

 I didn't find the tile to look at my gentoo, 

I am very busy at work so I'll try later

thanks anyway

----------

## s4e8

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> Funny, just read your post and tested the cam with Skype. Doesn't work here anymore either. Just updated to 2.6.30 and using UVC as I did with the kernel before. The cam works with VLC and Kopete.

 

kernel 2.6.30 add a UVC_QUIRK_FIX_BANDWIDTH for all Vimicro UVC device, suppose to fix some Vimicro webcam, but break the NC10's one.

----------

## Tolstoi

Thanks, that's interesting news.

----------

## __wix__

I tried everything but it is still crashing . The log says that the mouse and keybord are disactivated but this should not make a black screen ?  At least there is no more error

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
>         Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
> 
> It is not supported in any way.
> ...

 

----------

## Tolstoi

Try my xorg.conf or at least parts of it:

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

#    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

#    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse0"

    Driver   "evdev"

    Option "Protocol"    "auto"    

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/event0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 "

#    Option  "YAxisMapping  "4 5"

    Option "Buttons"  "6"

    Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

 Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "SHMConfig"  "on"

   Option   "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option   "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option   "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option   "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option   "FingerLow"   "25"

  Option   "FingerHigh"   "30"

  Option   "MaxTapTime"   "180"

  Option   "MaxTapMove"   "220"

  Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.09"

  Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.18"

Option      "TapButton1"  "1"

    Option      "RTCornerButton"  "2"

    Option      "AccelFactor" "0.0010" 

 EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "i945gm"

    Driver      "intel"

    Option   "MTRR" "on"

    Option  "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option  "LinearAlloc" "6144"

   Option  "DevicePresence" "true"

   Option  "AccelMethod"   "UXA"

   Option      "Tiling"        "No"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "i945"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "MIT-SHM" "yes"

Option  "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

Leave your own fonts part because if they don't match yours you'll get errors again.

----------

## __wix__

I tried but I don't have synaptics and I can't emerge it. I add synaptics to make.conf but it doesn't work. was is your x11-drivers/synaptics version ?

----------

## Tolstoi

I don't have synaptics in my make.conf. I tried it and my touchpad didn't work. I guess synaptics works somehow with hal (correct me if I'm wrong) and that was somehow another route I didn't want to take.

I don't use synaptics nor xf86-input-synaptics either. I only have keyboard, mouse and evdev in my make.conf and of course evdev enabled in the kernel. 

Does X still crash on your machine?

----------

## __wix__

yep. I'm deseperated   :Confused: 

I think i'll try another distribution, unless you have other ideas. I'm trying it for 3 weeks and I didn't really progress

----------

## Tolstoi

If you want we can start over again.

Your make.conf:

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse  evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel"

LINGUAS=" en de it ru "  #your languages here

unmerge anything with synaptics like synaptics or xf86-input-synaptics

emerge:

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

Let's go through your kernel graphics configuration again as well as your input (devices) section.

With X you'll run into the same problems with other distros as well  :Smile:  so don't give up!!!

----------

## __wix__

I tried kubuntu (and it works perfectly) but this is not what I am looking for (I would have put a Windows instead ^^).

So I formated my disks and I retried gentoo from 0 (without the x86 arg in make.conf)

I used genkernel so I already have a framebuffer. The kernel is 2.6.29 r5 and I'd rather not retry the accept keyword "~x86" command because it causes many version problems.

Before beginning here is an overview of what's going to do

```

minus ~ # emerge --pretend xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.9-r1  USE="-X -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils"

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.10.2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9  USE="pam"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1  USE="(-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse2"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.40.5

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5  USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1  USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="intel mach64 mga r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident via -none -s3virge (-sunffb)"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2  USE="-doc"

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls -X"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-242  USE="unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4  USE="pam -debug -hal -minimal"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -hal -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fglrx -geode -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt (-newport) -nvidia -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tga -tseng -v4l -vermilion -virtualbox -xgi"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.2.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.903  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.16.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.1-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3  USE="-debug -hal"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.12  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.2  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.9  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug"
```

do I need to unmask something ?

An do I need to look à this :

 *Quote:*   

> This might be because kernel config is not right, rather than xorg config (though it could be both). If you are running ~arch and are going to use the new kernel modesetting code (and it works well for me) you need to make sure that "i915 driver -> Use kernel modesetting by default" is selected, and that *all* framebuffer drivers (including intelfb) are disabled. Just ask if you need any more guidance about doing this. Also, modesetting has only worked well for me since gentoo-sources-2.6.30, so make sure your kernel (whether gentoo-sources or other) is at that version or above. 

 

I have a clue, a friend of mine has just got the same problem and found the solution, I tried and I let you know

----------

## __wix__

You'll never guess what happened today   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

thanks for all your attention. I can write a subject or a post in this subject to show my config files

PS : but it is not really stable, after a random time the server crashes I am searching what's happening

----------

## ikandros

I too have been having some serious problems with X.org on my nc10. I apologize for not having my config and error files available at the moment. Hopefully I can post them Monday  :Sad: . 

My kernel (vanilla 2.6.31-r2 and -r3) has been configured to use kernel modesetting by default. After booting, I get a very nice looking terminal at the proper resolution. Lynx (and net.eth0) work fine.

I have the ~x86 keyword in my make.conf, so I'm running with the latest xorg-server, hal, Xfree86-driver-intel and mesa as of July 22nd at 4 EDT. 

Running 

```
Xorg -configure
```

 gives no errors and yields a xorg.conf that appears sane. When I run 

```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

 the display switches to VT7 and displays a cursor for a moment, but then stays black indefinitely. I can switch to another VT and "killall X" without crashing the machine, so it doesn't hard-lock. The same thing happens when I run just 

```
X
```

 or 

```
startx
```

 - just a black screen. 

After looking though /var/log/Xorg.0.log I can't find a single error. Both hal and evdev are reporting no issues within the Xorg.0.log. There are no warnings about framebuffers - it mentions that kernel modesetting is recognized and UXA is correctly loaded (two things I thought might cause problems). My keyboard and touchpad are being loaded correctly. I did think it was odd that evdev loads the sleep button, power button, and webcam as "keyboards" but I googled and saw similar log entries in other people's files. I did notice that when I recompiled my kernel with the webcam module (uvcvideo) as a module evdev no longer attempted to load the webcam as an input at all.

Tolstoi, I saw that you had kernel modesetting working - did you run into anything like this? 

The only other thing I can think of is that it's choosing the wrong screen to output to, and attempting to use the VGA out. It detects two screens and chooses the LVDS one - does anyone think this is incorrect?

My next step will be to basically copy Tolstoi's xorg.conf and hope it works. I'd like to use HAL and evdev so I'll have to change it later :/.

Any suggestions at all? I'll try to get my conf and logs up soon :/.

----------

## ikandros

I was lucky and managed to find time to get my logs and configs.

This is my Xorg.0.log:

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.2

Release Date: 2009-7-7

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-rc2 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux alex-nc10 2.6.31-rc3 #1 SMP Wed Jul 22 19:25:11 EDT 2009 i686

Build Date: 21 July 2009  06:00:17AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 22 19:45:23 2009

(II) Loader magic: 0x1a60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:144d:ca00 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0000000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0300000/262144, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:144d:ca00 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0080000/524288

(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

      Driver   "intel"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

      Driver   "i810"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (3)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 2.8.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module i810

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,

   965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, IGDNG_D,

   IGDNG_M

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GME

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GME"

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x600

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Kernel mode setting active, disabling FBC.

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 222 x 130

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 2.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.1.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Sleep Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

In this particular case there are some errors, but I was running X without a config. In the case where I was running with the Xorg -configure config those errors aren't present and the rest of the log is identical.

The following is the xorg.conf generated by Xorg -configure. Again, the above log is when I ran X without the config. When I ran with the config, the early errors didn't appear, and the rest of the log is identical.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

I can post my kernel config if needed.

----------

## Tolstoi

@ _wix_

Glad you managed to get things running  :Very Happy:  . Sometimes it's the best to start all over again and I guess you'll get the rest done too.

----------

## __wix__

I realise that I never tried to plug my screen when the screen was black...   :Confused: 

As I have a dual boot with Windows for working in the train (which one of the reason I bought my Samsung), I am commonly using X via SSH and this causes no problem, so I think I'll not search what's going wrong.

----------

## Luud

For those who are struggling with tap to click on the synaptic touchpad, for me the following solution worked.

First lookup the information I found in this thread: tap to click synaptics [SOLVED]

To make it work for me I added the following line to my xorg.conf file in the synaptic section:

```
Option              "TapButton1"            "1"
```

My complete xorg.conf for your convenience (note that this is the same as the one on the first post but with different keyboard settings (US) and the synaptic tap to click fix):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Synaptics0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "AIGLX" "true"

   Option          "AutoAddDevices" "no"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/include/X11/fonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "record"

#   Load  "dri"

#   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "GLcore"

#   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

#   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

##   Option     "Device"   "/dev/input/event4"

#   Option    "Xkb_Rules"  "xorg"

   Option    "Xkb_Model"  "pc105"

   Option    "Xkb_Layout" "us"

#   Option     "Xkb_Variant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#   Driver      "kbd"

##   Option     "Device"   "/dev/input/event4"

#   Option    "Xkb_Rules"  "xorg"

#   Option    "Xkb_Model"  "pc105"

#   Option    "Xkb_Layout" "us"

#   Option     "Xkb_Variant" "nodeadkeys"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier          "Synaptics0"

    Driver              "synaptics"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option              "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option              "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option              "SHMConfig"             "on"

    Option              "Emulate3Buttons"       "yes"

#    Option             "LeftEdge"              "1197"

#    Option             "RightEdge"             "1059"

#    Option             "TopEdge"               "4548"

#    Option             "BottomEdge"            "3935"

#   Option              "FingerLow"             "14"

#   Option              "FingerHigh"            "15"

   Option              "TapButton1"            "1"

#   Option              "MaxTapTime"            "150"

#    Option             "MaxTapMove"            "90"

#    Option             "MinSpeed"              "0.3"

#    Option             "MaxSpeed"              "0.6"

#    Option             "AccelFactor"           "0.015"

#    Option             "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

#    Option             "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

#    Option             "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "200"

#    Option             "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "200"

     Option             "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

#    Option             "CircularScrolling"     "0"

#    Option             "CircScrollDelta"       "0.1"

#    Option             "CircScrollTrigger"     "2"

    # Do you keep moving the mouse while typing? Try this trick.

    #synclient TouchpadOff=1 disable your synaptics touchpad

    #synclient TouchpadOff=0 enable your synaptics touchpad

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Option        "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   VideoRAM    262144

   Option       "RenderAccel"      "true"

   Option       "EnaplePageFlip"      "true"

   Option       "DRI"         "true"

#   Option       "AccelMethod"      "XAA"

   Option       "XAANoOffScreenPixmaps"   "true"

   Option      "MTRR"         "on"

   Option      "UseFBDev"         "false"

   Option      "LinearAlloc"      "6144"

   Option      "DevicePresence"      "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "MIT-SHM" "Yes"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection 

```

----------

## ikandros

Okay so I managed to get X working properly. Turns out that all I was missing was xdm.... it makes me mad that the install documentation doesn't mention that xdm is not included in the xorg-server metapackage as I first thought. When I was starting X it was running perfectly, it just had nothing to run...

I have kdebase-meta installed and it works beautifully now!

Just a few issues now:

1) PowerDevil can't see my CPUs. The cpu monitor plasmoid can though. Kernel Config problem?

2) suspend to RAM doesn't work. This is probably the same as problem (1)

3) Powerdevil also can't change my screen brightness - the slider in the plasmoid does nothing. Is this a kernel modesetting related problem?

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## ikandros

Okay, so all three of my issues have been fixed:

No visible cpus problem - I had not compiled HAL with the acpi use flag

Backlight Problem - the backlight slider in the power management plasmoid (and xbacklight) works only after DISABLING kernel modestting. Does anyone know of a way to get backlight control working with kernel modesetting?

Suspend - after both of the above problems were fixed suspend-to-ram works fine. After dealing with Ubuntu + NetworkManager's suspend problems it's nice to see something work right  :Smile: . 

I also found a nice hack to get the mousepad sensitivity correct: http://www.voria.org/forum/showthread.php?tid=14

The guide is for Ubuntu, but if you copy 

```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
```

 to 

```
/etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
```

 and edit the latter file the fix will stick after a HAL update.

----------

## oriol18

I was wondering because Nc10 was significantly hot than in Windows, and then I saw that fan is always off. Does anyone observed this before? I tried to start it manually doing "echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0/state", and then "cat /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0/state" says that fan is on but it isn't.

I have fan acpi support built in.

Any solution?

----------

## Tolstoi

Any news regarding the 2.6.30 kernel and the webcam?

----------

## Tolstoi

Skype works now (as well as Cheese and Kopete) with 2.6.31-git  (the latest one).

----------

## Havin_it

BTW, I notice PowerDevil seems to have lost all control over backlight function for a while now. However, I found this on Ubuntu's launchpad:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/438763

The mainstay of this seems to be a kernel patch that Greg Kroah-Hartman wrote back in August. I don't know my way around the kernel ecosystem well enough to determine where this stands or when we'll see it in the mainline kernel, but if anyone can shed light on this please post an update here.

There are a few other bits and bobs in the voria PPA (link in the linked page above) that may be useful for other F-key functions: BT, wifi and so forth. I've downloaded some tarballs from it and will post if I can find anything usable.

----------

## hrnick

I've got some problems with the screen brightness. I'm using xbacklight right now and it works fine as long as I don't run hibernate-script, I can't change the brightness after running that.

I've heard that /sys/class/backlight can be used instead so I thouhgt I'd give it a try. I've got the following enabled in the kernel:

```
CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

...

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

...

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y
```

That's all I could think of that might be relevant. Unfortunately /sys/class/backlight/ is empty so I guess I've missed something. Any ideas?

----------

## Havin_it

hrnick, if you're using KDE this might be helpful. The solid-powermanagement tool is available to set absolute values for brightness, and has worked reliably for me since upgrading to Samsung's newest firmware. The firmware came out a couple of months ago and can be found on Samsung's website, though you'll need XP still installed to run it  :Sad: 

Anyway, I wrote this script to allow me to make incremental changes to brightness instead of absolute ones. If you're on Gnome this'll be no use of course, but I believe solid-powermanagement uses DBUS so if you can find out the right DBUS commands, you should be able to do something similar.

kbacklight script:

```
#!/bin/sh

BRIGHTNOW=`solid-powermanagement brightness get|egrep -o '[0-9]{1,3}'`

DELTA=$(($1+0))

if ([ $BRIGHTNOW -eq 100 ] && [ $DELTA -gt 0 ]) || ([ $BRIGHTNOW -eq 0 ] && [ $DELTA -lt 0 ]); then

        echo "Ah canny go any further that way man!"

        exit 0

fi

BRIGHTNEW=$(($BRIGHTNOW+$DELTA))

if [ $BRIGHTNEW -lt 0 ]; then

        BRIGHTNEW=0

elif [ $BRIGHTNEW -gt 100 ]; then

        BRIGHTNEW=100

fi

solid-powermanagement brightness set $BRIGHTNEW &> /dev/null
```

You can then use the Input Actions applet in systemsettings to create key combos for "kbacklight 10" and "kbacklight -10" - I used Win Key + up/down arrows.

----------

## hrnick

I'm not using any desktop environment, just fvwm. Thanks though!

----------

## hrnick

I read this about /sys/class/backlight. Is there another way to update the firmware than installing windows and running the installer?

----------

## hrnick

Now I've got /sys/class/backlight up and running. Changing the brightness works just fine but I can't turn off the screen. Any ideas how to fix this?

----------

## ollonois

Hello,

found this nice thread and installed gentoo on my NC10. 

I am using KDE 4.3.3 an a lot of things work well, but some things not.

I tried the Xmodmap settings for the brightness keys but they do not work. Manual setting the brightness using xbacklight works.

Another thing is that power management does not work. When I start cpufreqd the frequency of the cpu is set to 800 in idle, but it is not set to maximum, when I compile something. 

I have never configured wlan, perhaps someone can post his /etc/conf.d/net and wps_supplicant.conf for wpa

thanx

----------

## hrnick

 *ollonois wrote:*   

> I tried the Xmodmap settings for the brightness keys but they do not work. Manual setting the brightness using xbacklight works.

 

Have you tried the other Fn keys? Is it just the brightness keys that doesn't work or all of them?

----------

## ollonois

 *hrnick wrote:*   

>  *ollonois wrote:*   I tried the Xmodmap settings for the brightness keys but they do not work. Manual setting the brightness using xbacklight works. 
> 
> Have you tried the other Fn keys? Is it just the brightness keys that doesn't work or all of them?

 

I have only found settings for sound and brightness in this thread. Sound keys work.

----------

## ollonois

WLAN works now, but is there a possibility to control wlan with kde?

----------

## Havin_it

 *ollonois wrote:*   

> WLAN works now, but is there a possibility to control wlan with kde?

 

There are two main options currently. First, you can use wpa_gui (which you get if you build wpa_supplicant with USE="qt4") for controlling most wireless settings. It minimises to the systray and supports KDE's session manager (so it will restart after logging in/out or rebooting). If you want to use it to actually create and edit access points, though, note that you'll need to make /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf writable by your user account. Also you can't use it to manage TCP/IP settings for access points (if that's needed) as those are still controlled by settings in /etc/conf.d/net.

The other option is KNetworkManager, which is a lot more user-friendly (everything can be done through the GUI) but is perpetually in development hell, so you'll need to emerge layman and choose an overlay from which to install it. It's currently available in 3 different overlays:

http://gpo.zugaina.org/kde-misc/knetworkmanager

I'd probably go for kde-testing as it is the most established of these (I think).

----------

## hrnick

This can be used to turn off the screen:

```
$ xset dpms force off
```

Unfortunately the screen resumes as soon as a key is pressed or the mouse moves. Does anyone know if it's possible to disable this? What I would like to do is to toggle the display on/off with the Fn-key.

----------

## hrnick

Solved! I'm using the following in a bash script to toggle the screen on/off now:

```
xrandr --output LVDS --off
```

```
xrandr --output LVDS --auto
```

xbackligt is used to adjust the brightness.

----------

## Havin_it

By the way, I've recently encountered a problem with Xorg and I wonder if anyone else is getting this. It started just before Christmas IIRC, think xorg-server and xf86-video-intel (~x86) were both upgraded around that time.

What's happening now is that, after resuming from sleep, the screen starts to flicker, just once every minute or so. If left running long enough (it varies how long), the display can turn completely grey or black and can't be recovered. VT-switching doesn't help, but the keyboard remains active so it's still possible to shut down. I haven't tried hibernating yet so not sure if it causes the problem too.

It's quite annoying as the NC10 suspends and resumes really quickly, so I prefer it to shutting down most of the time. Has anyone else seen this? If so, please state whether you've upgraded to the latest firmware (I have).

----------

## ollonois

Has anyone a working evdev config for the touchpad with working scrolling and tap?

----------

## Havin_it

 *ollonois wrote:*   

> Has anyone a working evdev config for the touchpad with working scrolling and tap?

 

Here's what I have. Vertical scrolling works OK, I *did* have circular scrolling sort of working at one point but I didn't save config for it as I just didn't find it useful. Tapping works OK too. Note I have left a lot of commented stuff in the file both from the original template, and from all the old directives I used to have in xorg.conf - basically you can lose everything between <!-- ... -->

```
robin@minime ~ $ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES:

        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

        Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

        Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>    

        Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>     

        If on, circular scrolling is used

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

        For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Protocol" type="string">Auto</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Emulate3Buttons" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.UpDownScrolling" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge>

<!--

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">120</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.RightEdge" type="string">830</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TopEdge" type="string">120</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="string">650</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerLow" type="string">14</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerHigh" type="string">15</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">100</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">110</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxDoubleTapTime" type="string">90</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.ClickTime" type="string">10</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.EmulateMidButtonTime" type="string">75</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">20</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MinSpeed" type="string">0.3</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">0.75</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">0.025</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.EdgeMotionMinSpeed" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" type="string">4</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.UpDownScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftRightScrolling" type="string">false</merge>

-->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## calif

Hi!

Can you send me a /etc/make.conf file for Samsung NC10, please?

Mainly - CFLAGS.

Oh and maybe /usr/src/linux/.config file (with HSPA modem working)?

 :Smile: 

Thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

## Borki

AFAIK some hotkeys are working (especially on gnome / kde). But the Silent-Mode doesnt work.  :Sad:  There is a kernel module out there (http://code.google.com/p/easy-slow-down-manager/), but I didn't find an ebuild for it.  :Sad:  So, if someone could provide an ebuild I would be very grateful.

Cheers!

----------

